

Startups that TechCrunch missed out on – October 2012 - chehoebunj
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-october-2012/

======
polyfractal
So I joined StartupPlays a while ago and checked out their "Accelerator"
program. Does everyone else have a different experience than me? The place
felt dead to me...like a ghost town with only a handful of active
participants.

Was I just using the interface incorrectly and not finding the activity or
something?

~~~
janson0
I don't know. I have found some of their resources really helpful (like the
articles you can get from the accel.io part) but i haven't engaged with the
community too much yet. They seem like great folks though, so hopefully it
will grow? Dunno.

What do you do?

------
turbohz
We're really excited to be featured at spot #9 (thanks Startup Plays!).

Typeform| (<http://www.typeform.com>) is our take on how to evolve forms and
surveys for the many devices, form factors and input interfaces available
nowadays.

Visually attractive, with touch input in mind, responsive designed, usable,
pleasant and gracefully degradable to support old devices.

We're a young, enthusiastic, startup based in Barcelona, ready to take online
forms and surveys to a whole new level.

~~~
binxbolling
I really like the potential here and signed up for an invite. I'm wondering
though where data would live, and what kind of access we'd have to it. E.g.
what kind of export options are there? Or, can form data be automatically
dumped somewhere else?

------
janson0
Well, this is nice to see first thing in the morning! It's exciting to see our
startup picked up in articles like this! I'm the founder of GameWisp, so let
me know you guys have any questions!

------
msiegler
Thanks Franco and StartupPlays! Mike here with Erli Bird. I'm usually a lurker
here on HN but shouldn't be. Our goal is to help new startups get some users,
feedback, and improve. We also want to provide a way for early adopters to get
more involved early-on and help shape companies they love. We've had a few
nice success stories, but we have a long way to go and are constantly trying
to learn and improve. Happy to answer any questions and listen to any feedback
that you have.

------
axx
Do people still read TechCrunch?

~~~
mzuvella
About 10 million a month.

------
frankdenbow
I used Fiestah for an event in NY and was very happy with the experience: it
made event organizing much easier. Its a pretty solid idea if they can scale
up both sides of the marketplace.

~~~
stefanoslm
Glad you enjoyed your experience with Fiestah Frank!

------
mattwick
Kareer.me is excited and honored to be a part of this post. Lots of other
great companies as well.CopyBar, Mover.io, Quivee, and others look awesome.
Great finds!

------
jwarzech
GameWisp looks pretty interesting, I wonder if we are going to see more and
more cloud services focused on supporting mobile/web games rather than
applications.

~~~
janson0
Hey thanks for the interest. Make sure you apply to test, if you want to check
it out. We are going to start adding another round of testers really soon. Any
questions off the bat?

------
deservingend
I'm sure there are some good ones here, but the few that I checked had Alexa
Ranks in the millions.

Sites in that range generally have negligible traffic.

~~~
GBKS
Out of curiosity, at which Alexa rank range do you take new sites serious?
100,000? 50,000?

From a little bit of research it looks like piccys.com has 30 million page
views with an Alexa rank of 8518, and weheartit.com has 850 million page views
with a rank of 1367. So the top 10,000 seem difficult to get into as a
newcomer.

~~~
deservingend
100,000 is already very good.

Anything inside a million at least suggests that there are real users visiting
the site.

The sites in the millions basically do not have any traffic. Newly registered
sites get into that range from a few random search engine hits even before
they have any real content.

------
aioprisan
check out TaskUp (<https://taskup.com>), now with cash rewards for getting
things done! (disclaimer: founder)

------
OoTheNigerian
I did not think any thing good will be in "top number post" However, I am glad
I clicked through. Some really cool stuff there.

Moqups looks AMAZING!!!! <https://moqups.com/>

~~~
jiggy2011
It looks fine, but I don't see what is different to all the other mockup
tools.

